# Litchi and Longan Fruits



## Classic Pools (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings, I live in Homestead, Florida and have a grove of Litchi and Longan Fruit trees . Do any one out their have a Recipe to making Litchi or Longan Wines ? Thank you and GOD Bless . Billy T. Hill


















































l


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2009)

Usually when you post a poll it is not a question as to click on. I have never tried either of these as they dont grow around here nor are they really available here. When evera recipe is needed and there are no replies I always go to http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request.asp and scroll down a little. just be careful and watch the starting sg with these recipes as they are usually very high so adjusting the sugar down to around 1.095 is my suggestion with any fruit wine with the exception of a few that can hide a higher abv but most like strawberry wine will get very masked by a higher alc.


----------



## Classic Pools (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Wade for the prompt reply and info. Billy T. Hill


----------



## St Allie (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Billy,

Nope I haven't tried either fruits or making wine out of them.. is your litchi like a lychee?

could you put up a photo of the fruit?

Allie


----------



## Luc (Jul 24, 2009)

I am presuming that you are familiar with the winemaking process. If not then have a look at the links on my web-log (on the right side) where you can download some free winemaking books.

I have made it from canned lychee's.
You can find the recipe here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/08/lycheewijn-litchiwine.html

In your case with working with fresh lychee's make sure to remove the pits (that will be a tedious work) and mash the lychees up in a kitchen machine or something like that.
You will off course have no syrup like in the canned version so just measure sugar with a hydrometer and adjust sugar levels accordingly.

As they will not have a lot of acid, make sure to use an acid titration kit to bring the acid up to the desired level:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/zuurmeting-01-measuring-acidity-01.html

And before I forget:
Lychee wine is GREAT !!!!

Luc


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Welcome to the forum Billy,
> 
> Nope I haven't tried either fruits or making wine out of them.. is your litchi like a lychee?
> 
> ...



St Allie - I know this is off topic, but I noticed you have a WE CHoc/Rasp port in the primary. Where did you get it? I thought these were on pre-order and due in Sept?


----------



## St Allie (Jul 24, 2009)

Ceegar said:


> St Allie - I know this is off topic, but I noticed you have a WE CHoc/Rasp port in the primary. Where did you get it? I thought these were on pre-order and due in Sept?




I ordered one in from my LHBS.. ($139.00 NZD) took them 3 days to get it instore for me. Same for the orange muscat port..perhaps these two kits are from the previous years batch? 
Have you tried ringing your LHBS or looking online at the WE site?.. this link was on the Wine expert site btw..

http://www.winexpert.com/whatsnew/2009/06/news405/

says to pre order your kit by Aug 7th 2009 and the kits are available in september.

Allie


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I ordered one in from my LHBS.. ($139.00 NZD) took them 3 days to get it instore for me. Same for the orange muscat port..perhaps these two kits are from the previous years batch?
> Have you tried ringing your LHBS or looking online at the WE site?.. this link was on the Wine expert site btw..
> 
> http://www.winexpert.com/whatsnew/2009/06/news405/
> ...



I have mine on order - just thought maybe you knew something we didn't 

I'm going to try to make an orange muscat port in Sept. I've got some Calif. Muscat juice on order. I'm thinking of just throwing a couple of oranges, peel and all in the fermenter and making a port out of it - we'll see what happens.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 24, 2009)

Ceegar..

someone on here made a fruit wine recently and threw oranges in without removing the white pith .. and they had problems with off flavours.. might be worth researching it beforehand?.. maybe the orange part of the port is orange zest only for flavour.. just the orange oils. Perhaps do one gallon of it as a port as a trial?

Allie


----------

